# My New Old Basement



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently moved into an older home with a mostly developed basement and no spare cash. Luckily there was a room that was adequate (for the most part) and I brought my system with me. 

Panasonic PTAE4000 projecting onto a 106' Elunavision screen
Onkyo3008 powering Paradigm Monitor 11v6 fronts, Paradigm CC390v6 Center, and BIC Venturi V52 surrounds and rears
PS3 and Motorola tuner/PVR for source
Harmony 700 for control
Mostly Monoprice cables

Now I just need to figure out some inexpensive soundproofing so that my wife will let me being the volume above -20dB.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Added a piece to my system today. Now powering my front L/R with a PVA2 from Anthem. Not because it sounds better than the onboard Onkyo amps, and not because the 3008 didn't have enough power. Just to lighten the load on the hardest working piece of gear on my rack. I also hooked up my Onkyo DV-SP406 to pull DVD/CD duty so that I am not solely relying on the PS3 for disc spinning duties. The 406 was just laying in a closet collecting dust. The PVA2 was found in a dumpster with cosmetic scratches, available for my favorite price.


----------

